# My First GSD Kaiser 2.5 mos old male



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

I just want to share my new pal Kaiser










Fellowship


----------



## svtcobragirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Awwwwww!!!! Looks JUST like our Fergus when we took him home in July  What a handsome boy you have!!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG ... so adorable! I have to stop looking at all the puppy pictures ... makes we want another one. But then I'm quickly reminded we have a 9 month old at home and he's keeping us VERY BUSY these days!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

:wub: very cute!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Soooooooo adorable! You're going to have a blast training him!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

soooo cute!!!! he looks very laid back, although im sure he is a little devil


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome little guy.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

oh what a pretty boy! love his paws!


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yeah he's a handful and always want to play..he really know how to melt our heart when he did something wrong bybeing super sweet. Haha! He is spoiled with my mom and sis.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

All these puppy pics make me with I had Koda as a puppy  Oh well, I love him all the same!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Very cute. Our dogs share names.


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Verivus said:


> Very cute. Our dogs share names.


Nice! My surname means kaiser in German, that is why i named him that hehe!


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Melina said:


> All these puppy pics make me with I had Koda as a puppy  Oh well, I love him all the same!


Tnx Melina!


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Kaiser @ 3.5 months: Ü


----------

